# *&%$*@ Taxi Drivers!



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Who has had any kind of a run in or bad experience with sly and cunning taxi drivers 
(eg: stealing your rider before you arrive at pick up location) or anything else?
If I find that cabby who stole a good $50 fare from me a week ago..........GRRRRRRR!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

upyouruber said:


> Who has had any kind of a run in or bad experience with sly and cunning taxi drivers
> (eg: stealing your rider before you arrive at pick up location) or anything else?
> If I find that cabby who stole a good $50 fare from me a week ago..........GRRRRRRR!


Lol
I had one
Drunk, heading to my car.
Taxi driver blew horn, the drunk turned and walked to taxi.
I called him.( after he rode off)
He says sorry cancel.
I canceled the poor muddled guy no charge.
I laughed. Got instant ping at same spot.
Busy bar on Bourbon street.
I dont give cab drivers trouble.
They dont give me trouble.
We talk sometimes. Waiting at hotels.
Waiting at cruise ships.
We both agree, Too many Uber Drivers !

Now the damn airport shuttle busses !
Harrass my riders waiting for me to arrive.
Several have told me. They ask what you paying uber, ill beat it.
The owner of the bus never sees a dime !
Or the city. They robbing the city $4.00 airport tax!

Passengers talk.
They will let you know which hotels dissuade guests from uber. Lie to customers. Pull cons and scams.
Some doormen want kick back.
Uber doesnt pay enough.

You set the desk clerk up or bartender up where THEY get free rides for promoting uber. Then you park and wait.
They will do your sales for you.


----------



## SkullandCross (Jun 19, 2017)

During the slower times downtown taxis like to play the cancel game. They make fake accounts and request rides. As soon as you move they hit cancel.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

SkullandCross said:


> During the slower times downtown taxis like to play the cancel game. They make fake accounts and request rides. As soon as you move they hit cancel.


They could do that for hours and I'll still get a ride before they do.


----------



## Thebiggestscam (Oct 11, 2016)

I do taxi and I always steal Uber rides from other drivers lol I get my square reader or accept cash lol , nothing against the Uber driver but I hate those companies


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Thebiggestscam said:


> I do taxi and I always steal Uber rides from other drivers lol I get my square reader or accept cash lol , nothing against the Uber driver but I hate those companies


Good for you if you can pull it off. 
Do you tell them it's going to cost them 3 times as much? Or you surprise them at the end?


----------



## Thebiggestscam (Oct 11, 2016)

Im actually fair about it I charge them usually $5 more than Uber but can get away with it as I drive a Tesla lol


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Thebiggestscam said:


> Im actually fair about it I charge them usually $5 more than Uber but can get away with it as I drive a Tesla lol


Tesla Taxi?


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Some folks here could give my carpet lessons on how to lie better.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Tesla Taxi?


Yeah, Right!!!!!????!!!!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> Some folks here could give my carpet lessons on how to lie better.


Well.
What have you swept under the rug ?



Yulli Yung said:


> Yeah, Right!!!!!????!!!!


It could happen.
He gots some splainin to do


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> Some folks here could give my carpet lessons on how to lie better.


Ummm, I'll remain mute about this post. Probably for the best.

Horror taxi story:
Picking up two pax at night and I pull into last remaining open spot on road; perfect pick up spot, right next to pin. Apparently the taxi behind me as well wanted the spot, so instead of driving past, he angles his cab so his high beams go right into my car (mind you, two lane street so he's blocking one lane and partially the other) he's blaring his horn, yelling something.

My two female pax come up and he yells something at them. Pax start yelling back and cussing. One ends up throwing an open water bottle at the cabbies windshield. Cabbie gets pissed and storms off.

Pax get in and I thank them and apologize. 
Turns out it was their first uber ride and that taxi driver was the one that brought them to the bar. He was so terrible at driving and bad smelling car that they swore off taxis due to him. His behavior towards me sealed his fate.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

You have no idea how much I hate taxis and their drivers. They are all angry violent thugs! They try to scare us.
Fortunately, I'm not a man who is easily intimidated. I actually had a T-shirt that I hope to use to antagonize them (but it was sadly ruined in the wash).
I'm planning of making a bumper sticker for my car to let taxi drivers let me know what I think of them, and then park right in front of them. Let the fun begin!



Thebiggestscam said:


> I do taxi and I always steal Uber rides from other drivers lol I get my square reader or accept cash lol , nothing against the Uber driver but I hate those companies


Moderators! This person has absolutely NO business being here on this forum. Please ban him!!


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

What gets swept under the rug?

Maybe the body of the clown who tried to scam me moments ago. See my new story for details.


----------



## ElCampe (Jun 14, 2017)

Taxi drivers in Puerto Rico are the worst.
Uber cannot pick up in certain areas (including the airport). Even so, if i am using uber in the tourist areas of San Juan, being picked up on a street far from hotels or the ports, taxi drivers harass both the uber driver AND the passenger. there have been accounts of taxi drivers corralling uber drivers forcing pax to get out of the cars or even damaging the driver's car (smashing windows). Rumor has it the taxi drivers themselves instead of doing their jobs, they have the Uber app constantly open and talking to other drivers alerting on where an Uber is to go harrass them, EVEN IF THEY (UBER) ARE IN LEGAL LOCATIONS for pax pickup.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Thebiggestscam said:


> Im actually fair about it I charge them usually $5 more than Uber but can get away with it as I drive a Tesla lol


TROLL


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

On Frenchman street in New Orleans
Ive had taxi drivers tell me "theyre down there" after im looking for pax that they offered ride to. They told him they were waiting for Uber.
Taxi drivers are pretty cool where i work.
I dont know about other cities.
Of course, doing this for years in same city . . .some may recognize me.



Karen Stein said:


> What gets swept under the rug?
> 
> Maybe the body of the clown who tried to scam me moments ago. See my new story for details.


Ewwww
At least John Wayne Gacy put them Under the House.
Not the Rug !


----------



## SkullandCross (Jun 19, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> They could do that for hours and I'll still get a ride before they do.


Agreed. Just annoying to pull back around (one way street) and find my parking space taken in the minute it took me to get back.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SadUber said:


> Moderators! This person has absolutely NO business being here on this forum. Please ban him!!


Really? You are against free speech and freedom of expression, comrade?
I would figure that someone with a penchant for expressing themselves by excessively decorating their car would be tolerant of other points of view.

I don't agree with him, but I believe that in a free country he has the right to express his views.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Really? You are against free speech and freedom of expression, comrade?
> I would figure that someone with a penchant for expressing themselves by excessively decorating their car would be tolerant of other points of view.
> 
> I don't agree with him, but I believe that in a free country he has the right to express his views.


Fine, then I'll just sign up for an account here https://www.nycitycab.com/forum/Forum.aspx and start trolling them.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SadUber said:


> Fine, then I'll just sign up for an account here https://www.nycitycab.com/forum/Forum.aspx and start trolling them.


Go for it.
In a truly free country, you can.
Maybe they'd learn something from hearing views from 'the other side.' 
Personally, I am always willing to hear an opposing view to mine. I can, and have, changed my mind because of a good argument - a point that I hadn't considered before.

In the words of the immortal Grace Slick "Feed your head."

I just went to the link that Sad left in the previous post, the nyc taxi forum.
I retract my previous post.
There is very little activity there, and what is there is pretty illiterate. Probably a lot of ESL issues. Looks like a pretty boring message board to me.

I don't think they'd understand or care.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

SadUber said:


> Fine, then I'll just sign up for an account here https://www.nycitycab.com/forum/Forum.aspx and start trolling them.


I thought we were all doing this already


----------



## FrostyAZ (Feb 11, 2016)

SadUber said:


> I'm planning of making a bumper sticker for my car to let taxi drivers let me know what I think of them, and then park right in front of them. Let the fun begin!


Ummmmm...this won't end well, either.
Nevertheless, I'm getting some popcorn while I enjoy this show. Go get 'em sadUber!


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

upyouruber said:


> Who has had any kind of a run in or bad experience with sly and cunning taxi drivers
> (eg: stealing your rider before you arrive at pick up location) or anything else?
> If I find that cabby who stole a good $50 fare from me a week ago..........GRRRRRRR!


Cab drivers have been stealing trips, jumping posts and other highly competitive moves against their fellow hacks, jitney's limo drivers, whomever, since the dawn of time. You didn't know how cut throat and ruthless the business is? Uber, BTW, has really little reason to talk about this, with their highly competitive price cutting policy that the cabs can't keep up with.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Cab drivers have been stealing trips, jumping posts and other highly competitive moves against their fellow hacks, jitney's limo drivers, whomever, since the dawn of time. You didn't know how cut throat and ruthless the business is? Uber, BTW, has really little reason to talk about this, with their highly competitive price cutting policy that the cabs can't keep up with.


That's why I have begun stealing trips as well with the use of my Uber decal.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Taxi drivers in Denver are screwed for the most part. I feel sorry for them in a way. Now that I drive uber I notice them more. Most are either old men that look broken, massive females with 3 cigs hanging out of their mouth or those that clearly came from God forsaken part of the world and speak something other than English at the top of their lungs. I would offer them a cold water or a dollar to help out, but not sure I want to get that close.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

This week while I was pulling out of the airport a taxi driver stood on the curb outside his car and flipped me the bird, stone cold solid like a statue, for several seconds as I drove past. It's a good thing I had a pax because I wanted to yell at him "keep it classy!" or something. Or take his picture.

Later I thought about it and it's actually kind of sad. He was an older man with white wispy hair and he probably "can't" do anything else. Here I am earning a few bucks on the side undercutting his livelihood on top of my near six figure income. I guess some people just don't like free market capitalism because they can't handle it.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Spent an hour contemplating on whether or not to post here...

I view Uber drivers a little differently than most taxi drivers do...

I view them as potential sign ups and sign-up bonuses... hence my entire purpose for being on these forums... that and trolling of course...

Some markets are just so bad for uber that driving a taxi is just hands down better...

Also I can/will steal your fare in a heartbeat...

If i can talk someone into a taxi ride I will,

Something you guys need to understand is that there are times when a taxi will be more convenient than uber, most notably when the taxi is literally right in front of your customer, and they are itching to go RIGHT NOW.

The cab company i drive for... a cutback in cars is probably on the horizon... but going from 800 cabs to 500 or 600 won't kill the company.. not by a long shot...

There's a reason the taxi drivers haven't jumped on uber, trust me... Most have tried and are back to the taxis for one reason or another...


That's me... i ubered (almost exclusively) for over a year. Now... not going to happen..

Just try to think of why someone would still be driving a cab if uber was really so much better?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Spent an hour contemplating on whether or not to post here...
> 
> I view Uber drivers a little differently than most taxi drivers do...
> 
> ...


Thanks for your perspective. Uber is awesome for part timers like me. I can literally do one trip to the airport before work etc. to pay for my gas for the day, then get to the office early. The traveler saves on parking etc. Win-win-win!

You may be right that full time drivers are better off with taxis. Here in Mad Town you're lucky if you average $10 / hr after expenses driving rideshare. Ian's Pizza pays $11 / hr to start and has benefits....I've posted this on the Madison City forum.

But part time the Uber app is awesome. I don't have to talk to anyone to get to work...I just flip a switch while driving in my car. Freedom!!!


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> Thanks for your perspective. Uber is awesome for part timers like me. I can literally do one trip to the airport before work etc. to pay for my gas for the day, then get to the office early. The traveler saves on parking etc. Win-win-win!
> 
> You may be right that full time drivers are better off with taxis. Here in Mad Town you're lucky if you average $10 / hr after expenses driving rideshare. Ian's Pizza pays $11 / hr to start and has benefits....I've posted this on the Madison City forum.
> 
> But part time the Uber app is awesome. I don't have to talk to anyone to get to work...I just flip a switch while driving in my car. Freedom!!!


You can't even get $10 per hour BEFORE expenses in orlando.. when it's BUSY..

That's some crazy depressing food for thought...

No.. the rates are so stupid low in Orlando i truly don't beleive that these guys are actually making ANYTHING after expenses...

So for Orlando, with what i know of how much a taxi costs to operate long term... IMHO..

Money earning rankings for (*PART TIME WEEKEND WORK*)

1. Begging on the corner
2. Driving a taxi
3. Literally any min wage job
4. *Not working and watching Netflix*
5. going to the gym
6. Babysitting the neighbor kids (for free)
7. (No idea what 7 is)
8. _*Driving uber/lyft*_
9. Doing charity work
10. Being a drug addict.

So uber pays a bit better than doing charity work out of the goodness of your heart, and a bit worse than chilling and watching over the neighbor kids...

That's honestly how i feel for Orlando...


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Imagine how different thing would be today IF ....

Let's set the way back machine to 2005. What if some clever person thought to start a web site, maybe with a name like "Taxi4U," a site that would let you order a cab nearly anywhere. A site that let you track things on your smartphone, let you and the driver contact each other, and tied into a map base to direct him to you. Let's imagine this site also handled the billing and payment for the driver. Finally, let the site allow drivers to sign in at will and own their cars.

Such a system would out-perform the old way so much those who didn't sign up would soon be out of business.

Oh, wait, that's exactly what Uber does. Taxis won't adapt so they'll soon be extinct.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> Imagine how different thing would be today IF ....
> 
> Let's set the way back machine to 2005. What if some clever person thought to start a web site, maybe with a name like "Taxi4U," a site that would let you order a cab nearly anywhere. A site that let you track things on your smartphone, let you and the driver contact each other, and tied into a map base to direct him to you. Let's imagine this site also handled the billing and payment for the driver. Finally, let the site allow drivers to sign in at will and own their cars.
> 
> ...


Taxi magic- 2008 LAUNCH!
Uber -founded 2009
Lyft- 2012

https://techcrunch.com/2008/12/16/taxi-magic-hail-a-cab-from-your-iphone-at-the-push-of-a-button/
_*Posted Dec 16, 2008*_ by Jason Kincaid (@jasonkincaid)

_Taxi applications on the App Store are a dime a dozen, but for the most part they're just glorified phone directories that don't really make it any easier to call a cab. Taxi Magic, a new app that recently went live on the App Store, is doing what the others can't: on-demand cab service from your iPhone at the push of a button. The application connects directly into Taxi routing systems, allowing users to book cabs without ever needing to speak to an operator._

Taxi magic... (the first app to dispatch taxis) launched in 2008, well before uber was founded in 2009... Uber just picked up steam a heck of a lot faster and got a heck of a lot bigger because of A. Cheap rates, B. nicer cars (at launch time) C. Coolness factor of ridesharing.

Learn your history

Also you need to understand what a taxi is..

You can't have a taxi like that, one of the only things that makes a taxi a taxi is the ability to walk up to one, one wave your arm and get picked up. That requires 24/7 insurance which auto magically precludes anyone from doing it on a part time on demand basis like uber does it...

You can't park a taxi anywhere without *possibly* running into someone who needs/wants a ride. I have gotten flag downs and walk ups in some of the strangest/most bizarre times.

Either you work full time and pay $500 a month for insurance, Or you work drive for/rent a company taxi, or you don't have good enough insurance to be a taxi...

Most state insurance laws require you to have 24/31 commercial insurance if your car says TAXI or Cab on the side... There's no exception..

This is the big technological/business advantage uber has... people can use their own cars and log on when they want.

Uber pulled ahead of taxis because of low rates and being able to bypass a great deal of taxi regulations.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

That happened to me for the first time a couple weeks ago... I was going to pick up the riders and it was late night I see a couple knew it was them but I was at the light and I see a cab pull up and get them.... and CANCEL! I still got the fee. So whateva. Southie pax go no more than a mile.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Nick781 said:


> That happened to me for the first time a couple weeks ago... I was going to pick up the riders and it was late night I see a couple knew it was them but I was at the light and I see a cab pull up and get them.... and CANCEL! I still got the fee. So whateva. Southie pax go no more than a mile.


Happened to me once too.
Pulled up as pax got into a cab.
I texted "your uber car has arrived", they texted back they didn't need me any more.
I started the ride and followed them to their destination, and got paid for the whole monty.
LoL.


----------



## SpongemanGreg (Aug 19, 2017)

If I'm pinged to go pick up somebody and they decide to get in a taxi, I'm cool with it. I'm not hurting for that $5-$11 fare, and if they want to pay more for a ride that would've been a lot less with uber or lyft , then they obviously justified it. I don't see the logic in deciding to pay more when 1) you know roughly what the cost is ahead of time and 2) how long the driver will take to get to you. Unless that time is like 10-15+ minutes away or something like that. I hope nobody is doing uber or lyft as their only source of income unless they are retired or otherwise taken care of in some way.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

SadUber.. .

Me thinks thou has slippped...

And devolved momentarily...8O

Or else my little monkey brain...

Is just getting overreactive....8>)

Rakos


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Rakos said:


> SadUber.. .
> 
> Me thinks thou has slippped...
> 
> ...


At least Sad hasn't devolved to the point where he's throwing poo ...


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> At least Sad hasn't devolved to the point where he's throwing poo ...


Hey...I resemble that remark...8>)

I have evolved poo throwing...

To an art form...

Rakos


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Hey...I resemble that remark...8>)
> 
> I have evolved poo throwing...
> 
> ...


Of all the accomplishments made in the past 200 years, poo throwing has to be on the top of the list. I have great respect for anyone that has truly master's the art of poo tossing. The accomplishments of Einstein,Tesla and even Charley Brown are subordinate to the accomplishments of our poo master, Rakos the Great.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> Of all the accomplishments made in the past 200 years, poo throwing has to be on the top of the list. I have great respect for anyone that has truly master's the art of poo tossing. The accomplishments of Einstein,Tesla and even Charley Brown are subordinate to the accomplishments of our poo master, Rakos the Great.


I would very much enjoy watching a YouToob video of the masterful and artistic poo-thrower at work. 
If he could throw it at a canvas, maybe he could sell it as art.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> I would very much enjoy watching a YouToob video of the masterful and artistic poo-thrower at work.
> If he could throw it at a canvas, maybe he could sell it as art.


I too would be honored to observe the master's work. Teach me wise one. Give me the knowledge and I will follow in your foot steps. I have a canvas ....... a large canvas....it is the Green Light location in Denver. The perfect canvas to learn and grow on.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Spent an hour contemplating on whether or not to post here...
> 
> I view Uber drivers a little differently than most taxi drivers do...
> 
> ...


And the problem with Taxis is you're looking at it ONLY from your perspective. These companies were created because you weren't serving the basic of customers. I get so many customers that are happy about having Uber and Lyft because before they xould never get a cab to come to their area's. And these aren't bad area's they're just not city center. Cabs are about being where the most people are but that means you ignore the more spread out areas of town. You go to hotels, tourist areas, downtown, but not the suburban areas.

Also, the way taxi complaines took calls did not serve the customer. Customers thought if you called and requested a cab that meant someone was coming, but that wasn't the case. All the conpanies did is put a call out saying this peraon needs a ride. Whether someone took it or not was based on the location. So again, tons of people got left out. If taxis and taxi companies weren't so downright useless to more than half the population then Uber and Lyft wouldn't of been needed.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

empresstabitha said:


> Also, the way taxi complaines took calls did not serve the customer. Customers thought if you called and requested a cab that meant someone was coming, but that wasn't the case. All the conpanies did is put a call out saying this peraon needs a ride. Whether someone took it or not was based on the location. So again, tons of people got left out. If taxis and taxi companies weren't so downright useless to more than half the population then Uber and Lyft wouldn't of been needed.


That's true. Dispatch calls on the radio was a one way thing. The dispatcher just gave a list of places where rides were needed. As fast as she could say them: a list. Sometimes you can't even understand her. There was no two-way communications. If you keyed your mike it better be an emergency.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

empresstabitha said:


> And the problem with Taxis is you're looking at it ONLY from your perspective. These companies were created because you weren't serving the basic of customers. I get so many customers that are happy about having Uber and Lyft because before they xould never get a cab to come to their area's. And these aren't bad area's they're just not city center. Cabs are about being where the most people are but that means you ignore the more spread out areas of town. You go to hotels, tourist areas, downtown, but not the suburban areas.
> 
> Also, the way taxi complaines took calls did not serve the customer. Customers thought if you called and requested a cab that meant someone was coming, but that wasn't the case. All the conpanies did is put a call out saying this peraon needs a ride. Whether someone took it or not was based on the location. So again, tons of people got left out. If taxis and taxi companies weren't so downright useless to more than half the population then Uber and Lyft wouldn't of been needed.


I totally understand where you are coming from, It's still the case.. 100%. There's just a lot of US real estate that you can't possibly make a taxi company work at, instead with uber... someone making $4.00 an hour way out in the boonies might actually take these pings that the cab companies couldn't possibly get a car dispatched to go pickup from... or was so far out in the boonies that there was simply no cab company at all operating.

There's a lot of very rural places in the US where it makes no sense to drive uber, where uber does in fact dispatch to...

But when the rates skyrocket to the point where uber can turn a profit, and the drivers are being treated fairly... These rural pickups are going to come slamming to a halt. The drivers will stay where business is steady and the passengers will stop ordering 10+ mile trips daily.

The uber subsidies are keeping passengers who could never possibly afford these trips if they were priced correctly.

Uber has generated so much more business than the cabs have lost... that's the punchline to this.

No one is going to take a 10 mile $30 trip to and from work everyday... they will buy a car and drive them self at that rate...

If it made economic sense for cabs to service an area, they would.

In Orlando area the top two worst places to call a cab are actually some of the richest in town... Why?

Because they are soooo far from the tourist area and there is such a low call volume.

Let's take Lake Mary Florida for distance. One of the nicest parts of town. An uber to downtown Orlando runs $18-24, in a taxi... $51.

Who is going to take a taxi to work at $51?

They are going to buy a car, or rent a car for a week if there car breaks down.. $18 in an uber and it's an OK price for 2-3 times a week.

The uber subsidies are improving the business so much in these outer areas that the once pricing is set correctly... (So the company can turn a profit) It's going to price customers out of the services entirely.

Then it's going to turn into a small fraction of the business in these outer areas and the drivers won't stick around if it's busier elsewhere...

Hence.. EXACTLY what the taxis do...

But what do i know.. I've only been doing part time off and on since 2004.


----------



## istravisthewizardofoz (Feb 28, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> I totally understand where you are coming from, It's still the case.. 100%. There's just a lot of US real estate that you can't possibly make a taxi company work at, instead with uber... someone making $4.00 an hour way out in the boonies might actually take these pings that the cab companies couldn't possibly get a car dispatched to go pickup from... or was so far out in the boonies that there was simply no cab company at all operating.
> 
> There's a lot of very rural places in the US where it makes no sense to drive uber, where uber does in fact dispatch to...
> 
> ...


This is why Uber is in between a rock and a hard place. It is also why they won't raise rates. They are trying for an IPO. If they raise rates growth will plummet. The sad truth is there is not enough taxi business in the world to justify the amount of money thats been invested in Uber.


----------



## NHDriver (Aug 6, 2017)

Thebiggestscam said:


> Im actually fair about it I charge them usually $5 more than Uber but can get away with it as I drive a Tesla lol


Not sure I believe that one at all. If you are using your own vehicle then it is not a taxi service. It is a private ride service.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

SadUber said:


> You have no idea how much I hate taxis and their drivers. They are all angry violent thugs!


All Uber drivers are pathetic morons


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Umh..._Shoe on the other foot, much?_


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Strange Fruit said:


> All Uber drivers are pathetic morons


Go away troll!

What kind of fruit are you anyhow? Probably a squishy brown banana or a green Apple with worms.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SadUber said:


> You have no idea how much I hate taxis and their drivers. They are all angry violent thugs!!!


I used to drive in SF a couple of decades ago. And, yea, there is something to be said about that. It's true to a degree. But, people are people - some suck, some not so much. When I was doing it we did twelve hour shifts, some guys did it five or six days a week. That makes ya kinda touchy. Plus, you are making your living on the streets. Working with and for and beside pimps, dealers, hookers, cops and other gangsters, and general dirt bags (some wearing three piece suits). 
Sometimes you have to go from nice guy to ahole in less than ten seconds. 
I've even told people to this day a line I used to use. "OK. Now look what you've done. You did it. I didn't want the ahole me to show up, but you called him. He's here now."
I used to keep a break apart pool queue stick in the space to the left of my seat, between the door jam and the seat. Both parts, because otherwise it's a weapon. The heavy part was the action side, and it had some teeth marks on it. Small enough to use inside the car, long enough to reach the back seat, and even more effective outside the car.

I never started chit -- but I was willing to finish it.
How did I ever live through my younger years. 
I was a warrior. I was indestructible.
And I healed quickly.



SadUber said:


> Go away troll!
> 
> What kind of fruit are you anyhow? Probably a squishy brown banana or a green Apple with worms.


Uh oh.
I asked that question once, on this forum, and was pretty thoroughly dressed down for being insensitive and a racist.
Google 'strange fruit'.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

SadUber said:


> You have no idea how much I hate taxis and their drivers. They are all angry violent thugs!





Strange Fruit said:


> All Uber drivers are pathetic morons


"All [group name] are [vile adjective & noun]!"
--Bigotty McBigotstein


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Strange Fruit said:


> "All [group name] are [vile adjective & noun]!"
> --Bigotty McBigotstein


And you're proving I'm right.


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

I never had a run in with a taxi driver but I did get harassed by campus police once. They followed me around and every chance they got they would stop me and say how they did not recommend students use Uber or Lyft due to safety concerns. Very annoying. Turns out there was a new service in the area called ABC college safe ride. I wonder if they gave the police a little incentive to bother us. Haven't seen them this year so far.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

SadUber said:


> And you're proving I'm right.


Will u please expound on how u came to that conclusion?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

LAbDog65 said:


> I never had a run in with a taxi driver but I did get harassed by campus police once. They followed me around and every chance they got they would stop me and say how they did not recommend students use Uber or Lyft due to safety concerns. Very annoying. Turns out there was a new service in the area called ABC college safe ride. I wonder if they gave the police a little incentive to bother us. Haven't seen them this year so far.


A couple of years ago...

I was stopped on the Univ. Of Tampa...

I was dropping off a student....

They called the cops...

And I was given a trespassing ticket...

And told I couldn't be on campus...

For one year...banned...geez...

Now Uber and lyft are allowed...

Seems that a dean had connections...

With one of the taxi services...

Great example to set for the kids...

Rakos


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> I asked that question once, on this forum, and was pretty thoroughly dressed down for being insensitive and a racist.


For the record, it wasn't me that dressed down. I don't attack people for simply not knowing things. There's like infinty things that I don't know yet.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Looks like I'm talked to nobody because I just clicked ignore on somebody who is alresdy fading from my memory.

First time I've ignored somebody actually.
Just don't care what taxi drivers have yo say.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Strange Fruit said:


> For the record, it wasn't me that dressed down. I don't attack people for simply not knowing things. There's like infinty things that I don't know yet.


Yes...and being a strange fruit...

Should put you in a good position...

To learn all the strange new things...

You will encounter...happy exploring...

Rakos



SadUber said:


> Looks like I'm talked to nobody because I just clicked ignore on somebody who is alresdy fading from my memory.
> 
> First time I've ignored somebody actually.
> Just don't care what taxi drivers have yo say.


It's posts like this...

That make me believe you are real...

Just when it looks...

Like we have you all figured out...

You go and do something like this...

Then it's back to the old drawing board...

To try and figure out your game....

You GO SadUber!

Rakos


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

Rakos said:


> Yes...and being a strange fruit...
> 
> Should put you in a good position...
> 
> ...


He doesn't logic well either:


SadUber said:


> You have no idea how much I hate taxis and their drivers. They are all angry violent thugs!





Strange Fruit said:


> All Uber drivers are pathetic morons





SadUber said:


> Go away troll!





Strange Fruit said:


> "All [group name] are [vile adjective & noun]!"
> --Bigotty McBigotstein





SadUber said:


> And you're proving I'm right.


, wha? How? I was looking forward to seeing the proof spelled out, but he just doesn't logic.


Strange Fruit said:


> Will u please expound on how u came to that conclusion?





SadUber said:


> Looks like I'm talked to nobody because I just clicked ignore on somebody who is alresdy fading from my memory.
> 
> First time I've ignored somebody actually.
> Just don't care what taxi drivers have yo say.


He can write a story effectively. I'm surprised out how dumb he turns out to be. And how can a person be fading from one's memory at the time that they're currently typing about that person? Maybe someone hijacked the real SadUber's account. And why does he think I'm a taxi driver?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Strange Fruit said:


> For the record, it wasn't me that dressed down. I don't attack people for simply not knowing things. There's like infinty things that I don't know yet.


For the record ... I will confirm that you are correct.
It was NOT you.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Thebiggestscam said:


> Im actually fair about it I charge them usually $5 more than Uber but can get away with it as I drive a Tesla lol


You must be a Special kid


----------



## KeithUberDrive (Aug 24, 2017)

Even before I drove for Uber I had issues with Taxi drivers. There was a time I went to Las Vegas airport to pick up some of my friends. 

I accidently drove my rental into the taxi line area and they assumed that I was an Uber driver... The chaos ensued! The entire line made it their mission in life to stop me from getting the airport and began cursing and honking with various threats (in multiple languages). This forced me to reverse my way out of there into a secret agent like manner and after detouring various loading bays, I finally made it out.

Taxis will always have it out for us since we threaten their livelihood, but at the end of the day I am glad that I don't live in some countries where the Taxi mobs killed rideshare folk.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> I'll still get a ride before they do.


Perhaps there, but it _*ain't*_ necessarily the case here..........



Cableguynoe said:


> Do you tell them it's going to cost them 3 times as much?


There, it might be three times as much, but here, once the surge hits 1,6-1,8 it is about the same as a taxi. Bear in mind that while what the Uber driver receives might be half to one third of what the cab driver receives, what the customer pays to Uber is substantially more.



Cableguynoe said:


> Tesla Taxi?


The list price for a new Camry is about twenty three large; for a new Prius about twenty five. There is available a Tesla for thirty large, or so. Why not a Tesla cab? The Kia pure electric is much less and has comparable range, but the Tesla no longer is impractical.



Bpr2 said:


> it was their first uber ride and that taxi driver was the one that brought them to the bar. He was so terrible at driving and bad smelling car that they swore off taxis due to him.


I would need more details. Did this cab driver show up at the bar because the people asked him to do so? While your description may suggest otherwise, perhaps the people were embellishing due to their "discovering" Uber and its substandard prices. If they did ask him to show up, no wonder he was angry. He wasted time that he could have spent carrying another customer in.

If I do agree to pick up someone in the cab, I will issue a card with my telephone numbers and tell the customer that if his plans change, he should call or message me.



SadUber said:


> taxis and their drivers are all angry violent thugs!
> 
> Moderators! This person has absolutely NO business being here on this forum. Please ban him!!


I drive a taxi, in fact I drive an Uber Taxi. I am anything but an "angry, violent thug".

As for your fiction on T-shirts and bumper stickers, those are not examples of your better work. Stick to passengers, your fiction that treats them is far more entertaining.

In response to your final request, please be aware that this is an open forum.



UberBastid said:


> Maybe they'd learn something from hearing views from 'the other side.'
> Personally, I am always willing to hear an opposing view to mine. .


Ya' know, this is why I wish that we had more customers on these Boards. The vitriol that the few users who do come here receive drives away the majority of them. If I can hear from the user, I can disabuse him of his misconceptions and excessive expectations. In addition, I can learn what he wants or needs and improve what I render unto him accordingly.



I_Like_Spam said:


> You didn't know how cut throat and ruthless the business is?


*^^^^^*_*THIS*_^^^^^ Why do these TNC boys keep thinking that we cab drivers are going anywhere? There is a reason that we are still in business. In the Capital of Your Nation, we survived Dear Revered Leader Kim il-Fenty. If we could survive him, we can survive ANYTHING.



upyouruber said:


> That's why I have begun stealing trips as well with the use of my Uber decal.


I do not know about where you drive, but take a street hail here and at best, you receive a summons and the police send you on your way. The usual is impoundment and several summonses. If the District of Columbia impounds your car, you must go to several places, pay money at each one before you get an authorisation for the release of your car. The bottom line is not small. After you get the release, you must go to the Impound Yard to retrieve your vehicle. It is not accessible by METRObus or subway. No driver wants to go there, either; nobody. Note that I have failed to add the costs for METRO, METRObus, Uber, Lyft or a cab to all the offices and the Impound Yard.



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Also I can/will steal your fare in a heartbeat... If i can talk someone into a taxi ride I will,
> 
> you guys need to understand is that there are times when a taxi will be more convenient than uber, most notably when the taxi is literally right in front of your customer, they are itching to go RIGHT NOW.
> 
> ...


As you so accurately stated, this business _*ain't fer no faint o' no heart*_.

Convenience is what rules the majority of transportation choices in this market. I do not know how many street hails I have picked up that were in the middle of summoning an Uber. I do not know how many times I have picked up street hails, get the address, start to drive, hear the passenger's telephone ring, hear the passenger say "Never mind, I don't need it any more". I have heard, even, the passenger's acknowledging that he would pay a cancellation fee,

.....or, in my case, have kept the cab and drive Uber only when necessary (such as August, when Kongriss is on long recess)

...or why am I keeping both Uber and the cab, if the Uber is so much better?



Karen Stein said:


> Let's set the way back machine to 2005. What if some clever person thought to start a web site, maybe with a name like "Taxi4U," a site that would let you order a cab nearly anywhere. A site that let you track things on your smartphone,


^^^^^see below^^^^^ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ 



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Taxi magic- 2008 LAUNCH!
> https://techcrunch.com/2008/12/16/taxi-magic-hail-a-cab-from-your-iphone-at-the-push-of-a-button/
> _*Posted Dec 16, 2008*_ by Jason Kincaid (@jasonkincaid)
> Learn your history
> Uber pulled ahead of taxis because of *being able to bypass a great deal of taxi regulations.*


(emphasis on last line added)

^^^^^PWND AND *PWND*^^^^^

There is also MyTaxi, founded June, 2009. It was in North America, but only in the Washington. I had it. It is still in business in Europe and Asia, There was Navicab, founded in 2010 but failed,



UberBastid said:


> I started the ride and followed them to their destination, and got paid for the whole monty.


So sorry to learn of your de-activation.



empresstabitha said:


> Also, the way taxi complaines took calls did not serve the customer.


That was much of the problem. You call, the telephone rings, If it is picked up, it is a waiting on HOLD recording. If a human being actually picks up the thing, she puts you right back on HOLD. If a human being actually picks it up to take your call, she asks you a thousand million questions and is rude about it.



UberBastid said:


> That's true. Dispatch calls on the radio was a one way thing. The dispatcher just gave a list of places where rides were needed. As fast as she could say them: a list. Sometimes you can't even understand her. There was no two-way communications. If you keyed your mike it better be an emergency.


Perhaps this was how it was done in your market, but here, the dispatcher actually assigned drivers to the jobs. In addition to driving and being a company official, I dispatched for years. I was the best dispatcher in the Capital of Your Nation.



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> But what do i know.. I've only been doing part time off and on since 2004.


These TNC elitists are so sure that they are on to something new and can not imagine the possibility that those of us who have been around for some time might actually know something.



istravisthewizardofoz said:


> The sad truth is there is not enough taxi business in the world to justify the amount of money thats been invested in Uber.


If Uber has demonstrated anything, it is that the demand for ground transportation for hire is far greater than anyone had thought. The problem was that many people who wanted it simply could not get it. Uber has brought it to them. Uber even has brought taxis (in markets where Uber Taxi is available) to people who previously could not get them. See the comments of Mears Troll Number 4.



NHDriver said:


> If you are using your own vehicle then it is not a taxi service. It is a private ride *taxi* service*, but it is a taxi service*.


FIFY. To paraphrase that Seattle cab dispatcher who used to post to these Boards: _*UberX ain't nothin' but no illegal, underinsured, uninformed, unregulated, unidentified taxi service*_.



SadUber said:


> Just don't care what taxi drivers have yo say.


What about taxi drivers who are Uber drivers, as well because: a) they are in a market where there is Uber Taxi, so they have it and b) they also drive UberX? Might it be a possibility, however remote, that we might have something to contribute?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> The list price for a new Camry is about twenty three large; for a new Prius about twenty five. There is available a Tesla for thirty large, or so. Why not a Tesla cab? The Kia pure electric is much less and has comparable range, but the Tesla no longer is impractical.


Any new car is impractical


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Any new car is impractical


While there may be times and instances where this is not off the mark, it is not always the case. These days, the manufacturers will give a full warranty even if you use the vehicle for "commercial purposes". Remember that the manufacturer's definition of "commercial" is not the same as the legal definition thereof. Thus, you do have the benefits of a warranty.

One thing that I have learned over the years in this business, and have learned it from bitter experience, is that the newer the vehicle, the less time that it spends in the shop. As I moved along in this business, I started to buy newer and newer vehicles. As it is now, I will not buy anything more than one year old that has more than thirty thousand miles on it, and even that is pushing it.

If you finance a new car, especially if you have others, there are some tax advantages.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

WOW. lots and lots of anger here.....reality is so simple. For years cabs have abused riders in every fashion possible. I travelled for 35 years and until Lyft Uber came along, I had to use cabs. A TSA cavaty seach was less painful than some cab rides. 

The taxi industry has had years to fix their problems and refused to. In fact, they have gotten worse. If you have an issue with a cabbie, no matter how small, don't waste your time with the PD, go on line and file a complaint with the PUC. Provide the taxi number, plate and description of the driver. Give details and do not leave out any nasty detail. Add pix or video is you have them. Then post all of your info in this forum for all to see. At least in Colorado, the PUC will act.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> While there may be times and instances where this is not off the mark, it is not always the case. These days, the manufacturers will give a full warranty even if you use the vehicle for "commercial purposes". Remember that the manufacturer's definition of "commercial" is not the same as the legal definition thereof. Thus, you do have the benefits of a warranty.
> 
> One thing that I have learned over the years in this business, and have learned it from bitter experience, is that the newer the vehicle, the less time that it spends in the shop. As I moved along in this business, I started to buy newer and newer vehicles. As it is now, I will not buy anything more than one year old that has more than thirty thousand miles on it, and even that is pushing it.
> 
> If you finance a new car, especially if you have others, there are some tax advantages.


I'm not sure I agree with this. A lot of the depreciation in the first couple years is simply the consumer paying for the privilege of having a brand new vehicle. In my opinion the vehicle should be a one-year-old minimum. If a vehicle is spending too much time in the shop, cut your losses and sell it and buy another used vehicle.

Or have a fleet of two or more Vehicles so you can have a backup when one is in the shop. Yes the insurance is more but not that much more. I just bought a Sonata for use as my primary commuting and ubering car. My BMW will become the backup. According to my estimates my insurance will go up $100 per month worst case scenario but my fuel savings will be two-thirds of that. I can make up that $30 something differential pretty quickly especially when you consider I won't have any downtime due to having a vehicle in the shop.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> *&%$*@ Taxi Drivers!


Right back at ya buddy! (Lol, And I don't even drive a taxi anymore)
I've done both and guess what, its the same.

Rider would order a taxi, and order an uber, and go with who came first.
I've had no-shows as a cabbie, and I've had riders not wait for the uber and jump into a taxi. Goes both ways.

Everyday I've heard taxi passengers complain about the previous cabbie they had that long-hauled, can't speak English, drove badly, etc.
Now I hear Uber passengers complain, previous uber driver never showed up and charged me a cancellation fee, started the ride without me, can't speak English, bad driving, etc.

Now, limos and shuttle drivers? Those guys are jerks....................LOL Just kidding.


----------



## Joey Bagofdonuts (May 13, 2015)

I drive a cab. Why are taxi drivers upset. Oh I don't know. Maybe regulations or being fingerprinted and drug screened and police checked and rideshare do none of above ? If u don't expect some taxi driver tricks (brights in your side view , stealing your fare , telling them you'll take them for tip only no meter etc) them u should work at mcdonalds.


----------



## Joey Bagofdonuts (May 13, 2015)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Right back at ya buddy! (Lol, And I don't even drive a taxi anymore)
> I've done both and guess what, its the same.
> 
> Rider would order a taxi, and order an uber, and go with who came first.
> ...


Pros Rideshare: You can't get stiffed
CONS rideshare: everything else


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Joey Bagofdonuts said:


> Pros Rideshare: You can't get stiffed
> CONS rideshare: everything else


ACTUALLY...

You can get stiffed doing uber. Getting scammed out of a trip after the fact...

You left out paid no-shows.. that's another upside for ride share.

But in orlando... anytime you go online for 53c a mile your getting stiffed...

SOOOO....

It's doubly not an upside here.


----------



## Joey Bagofdonuts (May 13, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> ACTUALLY...
> 
> You can get stiffed doing uber. Getting scammed out of a trip after the fact...
> 
> ...


Stiffed as in customer? Or UBER messing up?

Maybe you can do UBER BOAT after the hurricane hits


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

UberAirBoat


----------



## Jbrow104 (Sep 19, 2016)

SadUber said:


> who


Oh no the shirt you waited for so long was ruined! Sorry to hear that


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Joey Bagofdonuts said:


> Stiffed as in customer? Or UBER messing up?


Either or, both, or being stiffed for driving for Orlando rates in the first place...

Take your pick.


----------



## BiggestScamInHistory (Jan 19, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> They could do that for hours and I'll still get a ride before they do.


And your sorry ass could do 5 trips an hour to make what they do on just 1.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

BiggestScamInHistory said:


> And your sorry ass could do 5 trips an hour to make what they do on just 1.


Lol. Taxi driver huh?

You're probably right. But they're still just sitting there like dummies, making zero money, while I come and go.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Lol. Taxi driver huh?
> 
> You're probably right. But they're still just sitting there like dummies, making zero money, while I come and go.


I need about... HALF the trips per hour in a taxi as I do with uber to make BETTER money, while not driving my own car.

To make $10 an hour in *profit* in a taxi i need about $18 an hour in fares plus tips. That's about 6 paid miles per hour.

11 fares on a slow night, (about 5 miles each, plus light traffic. Nothing over $50 nothing under $4.80)

$26.40 in just starting the meter, there's my gas paid for... (11 X $2.40)

55 paid miles at $2.40 a mile = $132

80 minutes of stopped/slow time at 45c a minute = $36

That puts me at $194 in revenue, plus tips.. that puts me over $220.

-66 (cab rental)
-20 gas 
-10 tolls

$124 in taxable profit.

1 fare an hour is a snails pace, it really is... But it's STILL better than uber.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> I need about... HALF the trips per hour in a taxi as I do with uber to make BETTER money, while not driving my own car.
> 
> To make $10 an hour in *profit* in a taxi i need about $18 an hour in fares plus tips. That's about 6 paid miles per hour.
> 
> ...


You always, and I mean always, talk about how Orlando is one of the worst paying UBER markets.
Well its also probably one of the best taxi markets.
Tens of millions of tourists each year need rides.

So you can't compare yourself to taxi drivers in other cities who just sit all day


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

Taxi driving is awful in Boston...they keep lowering the rates to rent a taxi. Still a struggle.


----------



## Joey Bagofdonuts (May 13, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Lol. Taxi driver huh?
> 
> You're probably right. But they're still just sitting there like dummies, making zero money, while I come and go.


OH, you're the guy who looked in my bank account online to see how much I actually make as a Taxi Driver. 

But , yes, you come and pick up, and 12 other drivers behind you and 12 more behind them, that's 25 drivers making 8 , 9, 12, 15, 20 dollars, but all different drivers, but then out comes someone , gets in my cab, and I make 60 dollars , I do that 8 times a night (average), and that's what? 480 dollars, minus 78 dollars lease per day for a cab and 30 dollars in gas, so let me do the math: 480 - 78 = 402, 402 - 30 = 372 dollars in 12 hours. 12 hours / 372 dollars is 31 dollars an hour. So next time you see a Taxi sitting there, doing nothing, just keep thinking that, because it's obvious, Rideshare drivers know everything.

OH! this is all happening while my brand new 2017 Chevy is sitting at home, sleeping.



BostonTaxiDriver said:


> Taxi driving is awful in Boston...they keep lowering the rates to rent a taxi. Still a struggle.


Boston is too big to get regulars? (Asking a real question, not Rhetorical) Because regulars who call YOU personally for a cab ride is where the money is.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Joey Bagofdonuts said:


> So next time you see a Taxi sitting there, doing nothing, just keep thinking that, because it's obvious, Rideshare drivers know everything.


I know taxi drivers hate UBER and Lyft. Is that not accurate?
Why they so mad if they're making bank?


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

So I live in Buffalo NY and ride sharing is only three months old here. A couple of weeks ago, I am driving a couple of University of Buffalo students from South Campus to a downtown bar. As I am driving down Main St, I pull up to a red light and notice that there is a cab next to me...and the guy is instantly pointing his finger at me and yapping away. Light turns green and I drive on....

Pull up to the next red light, same cab pulls along side of me, passenger window is down, he is finger pointing at me, ranting and raving. Even the pax asked if I knew the guy because they saw it too. Nope, I smile at the guy and start going when light turns green.

Next light, same routine, same guy firing away, so I roll down my window and tell him, STOP....YOU KNOW WHAT THE PROBLEM IS THAT YOU ARE NOT SMART ENOUGH TO DO MY DAY JOB BUT I AM DUMB ENOUGH TO DO YOURS. Instantly, he shuts up.....light turns green and I take off. Pax in the back are pissing themselves laughing and I didn't see him again.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> So I live in Buffalo NY and ride sharing is only three months old here. A couple of weeks ago, I am driving a couple of University of Buffalo students from South Campus to a downtown bar. As I am driving down Main St, I pull up to a red light and notice that there is a cab next to me...and the guy is instantly pointing his finger at me and yapping away. Light turns green and I drive on....
> 
> Pull up to the next red light, same cab pulls along side of me, passenger window is down, he is finger pointing at me, ranting and raving. Even the pax asked if I knew the guy because they saw it too. Nope, I smile at the guy and start going when light turns green.
> 
> Next light, same routine, same guy firing away, so I roll down my window and tell him, STOP....YOU KNOW WHAT THE PROBLEM IS THAT YOU ARE NOT SMART ENOUGH TO DO MY DAY JOB BUT I AM DUMB ENOUGH TO DO YOURS. Instantly, he shuts up.....light turns green and I take off. Pax in the back are pissing themselves laughing and I didn't see him again.


Classic. Driving a car for hire is fun and sport, not a legitimate employment option. I would love to throw any of these clowns (as well as a good portion of Rideshare drivers) into my role and see how they do when the shop drawings have mistakes. When a vendor is late supplying a component. When a customer is pissed because we can't meet their schedule. When multiple people are on vacation so their projects must be covered. When we are interviewing new candidates half the week, and still need to get our regular work done. When someone must explain to the customer why they need to pay more for what they thought they bought, but that is outside the scope.

What a joke.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

ElCampe said:


> Taxi drivers in Puerto Rico are the worst.
> Uber cannot pick up in certain areas (including the airport). Even so, if i am using uber in the tourist areas of San Juan, being picked up on a street far from hotels or the ports, taxi drivers harass both the uber driver AND the passenger. there have been accounts of taxi drivers corralling uber drivers forcing pax to get out of the cars or even damaging the driver's car (smashing windows). Rumor has it the taxi drivers themselves instead of doing their jobs, they have the Uber app constantly open and talking to other drivers alerting on where an Uber is to go harrass them, EVEN IF THEY (UBER) ARE IN LEGAL LOCATIONS for pax pickup.


I had 3 pax from Brazil who were shocked that I dared to display my Uber placards - they said in Brazil my car would be destroyed by taxi drivers who would smash the headlights, kick the doors, smash the windshield, and do whatever necessary to disable the car. They said physical wars go down daily between Uber drivers and cabbies.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> You always, and I mean always, talk about how Orlando is one of the worst paying UBER markets.
> Well its also probably one of the best taxi markets.
> Tens of millions of tourists each year need rides.
> 
> So you can't compare yourself to taxi drivers in other cities who just sit all day


*The difference is $2.40 a mile minus the taxi rental and gas, VS 53c a mile, minus the cost operating a car.*

That's all there is to it....

Orlando is a busy market, and you still can't earn diddly ubering...

Orlando should be dead canary in the burning mineshaft that's uber.

Money WAS good, now it's not, and there's more customers than ever here.


----------



## Joey Bagofdonuts (May 13, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> I know taxi drivers hate UBER and Lyft. Is that not accurate?
> Why they so mad if they're making bank?


Well, you have a business, you adhere regulations, you pay silly fees to the county and state, taxes, licenses, pee in a bottle drug tests, fingerprinting, DMV printouts to drive a cab, and in comes private cars, not only taking fares cheap, but not doing any of the above, parking where you park to pick up flag downs and causing traffic jams, parking sideways to pick up people, stopping in the middle of a road to push your app button to get directions to the next call and driving like a moron. You'd be happy?



Julescase said:


> I had 3 pax from Brazil who were shocked that I dared to display my Uber placards - they said in Brazil my car would be destroyed by taxi drivers who would smash the headlights, kick the doors, smash the windshield, and do whatever necessary to disable the car. They said physical wars go down daily between Uber drivers and cabbies.


Well, when you live in a borderline 3rd world nation, this is what happens. But UBER and LYFT's business plan is exactly that anyway. 3rd World , no regulations for drivers and a very dangerous way to pick up people cause if you are driving and that APP pings, you have 15 seconds, and you take your eyes off the road, and out walks a kid. Then what? Nobody cares.

Its funny actually watching this forum and UBER drivers complaining about customers. Angry Birds man LOL - and all these years people wondered why Taxi Drivers get mad. Well, one thing UBER has done is open the eyes of many so they can see how much FUN it can be taking someone somewhere who you'd rather drop in a river.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Joey Bagofdonuts said:


> Well, you have a business, you adhere regulations, you pay silly fees to the county and state, taxes, licenses, pee in a bottle drug tests, fingerprinting, DMV printouts to drive a cab, and in comes private cars, not only taking fares cheap, but not doing any of the above, parking where you park to pick up flag downs and causing traffic jams, parking sideways to pick up people, stopping in the middle of a road to push your app button to get directions to the next call and driving like a moron. You'd be happy?


I would not. But it is what is its. 
Adapt.


----------



## BiggestScamInHistory (Jan 19, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Lol. Taxi driver huh?
> 
> You're probably right. But they're still just sitting there like dummies, making zero money, while I come and go.


Wise individual does 1 task to make $20. Unwise individual does 5 tasks to make $20. They're definitely not the dummies in that situation, & it's not a race to see who's more busy. Those thinking it is are.

Every driver knows there's a limit to how many rides you can do each hour, so you're never going to be making $100 an hour on $5 rides, or even half that. But the cab driver easily could make $50 or more on just 1 ride an hour because that service is priced properly.

That's like saying a Burger King is doing better than a good steakhouse because the Burger King has people flying through their drive-through & parking lot every few minutes & half an hour, but the steakhouse doesn't.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

BiggestScamInHistory said:


> Wise individual does 1 task to make $20. Unwise individual does 5 tasks to make $20. They're definitely not the dummies in that situation, & it's not a race to see who's more busy. Those thinking it is are.
> 
> Every driver knows there's a limit to how many rides you can do each hour, so you're never going to be making $100 an hour on $5 rides, or even half that. But the cab driver easily could make $50 or more on just 1 ride an hour because that service is priced properly.
> 
> That's like saying a Burger King is doing better than a good steakhouse because the Burger King has people flying through their drive-through & parking lot every few minutes & half an hour, but the steakhouse doesn't.


And that's why the airport can be practical! More waiting but longer rides. And no wear and tear while you're waiting.


----------



## Joey Bagofdonuts (May 13, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> And that's why the airport can be practical! More waiting but longer rides. And no wear and tear while you're waiting.


Or you get a run across the freeway to the DoubleTree inn for 3.98 after waiting an hour



Cableguynoe said:


> I would not. But it is what is its.
> Adapt.


Adapt to Socialism - Got it



Cableguynoe said:


> I know taxi drivers hate UBER and Lyft. Is that not accurate?
> Why they so mad if they're making bank?


 Do uber and lyft drivers hate Taxi's? Why? Looking at this original post seems like Rideshare types hate taxi cabs, maybe I missing your point? Are taxi drivers not allowed to hate rideshare, but rideshare can hate taxi's? Is that how it goes? Taxi drivers have reasons, rideshare have zero reasons to hate cabs. None.


----------

